# Review on sify broadband



## shar_yogi (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi,

Want to change my Bsnl 750+ to sify's wireless 499 broadband.
Sify provide 384kps(day)/512kbps(night) unlimited usage for Rs 499  at my area.
Doesn't know much about about sify , should i go for it ?

If any one using Sify please provide your valuable review.

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 15, 2012)

> unlimited usage for Rs 499 at my area


 which area you from? That said with whatever little experience I have had with Sify, would recommend you to stay with BSNL. 
anyways why do you want to move?


----------

